# My Tortoises' shell stained



## pebbles (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm having a problem with my Tortoises' shell being stained from the bedding he has. It's moss like. I bought it at petco I believe. It's washable but my main concern is his mouth is stained from the weeds I feed him from outside. His mouth is black now...lol. I don't know what to clean it with. I don't want to do it with a baby wipe and have it be toxic....and then well I don't know if he would even let me. He made these "whishing" sounds when I was trying to clean his shell underneath with soft [wet]toliet paper. Basically a leave me alone sound. So I let him be.












Any ideas on what to do?
Sorry it's so blurry, it's all I got and my camera is currently broken.


----------



## Neal (Nov 21, 2010)

All of my tortoises had this after last winter. My vet said it was oxidation from feeding food that was too wet. it doesn't harm them and if you feed them dryer foods it will dissapear quickly. You can also scratch it off with your finger nail.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 21, 2010)

Most of mine look that way ... I don't think it's anything to worry about. Try soaking him and then gently scratching it off with your nail.


----------



## shmily1605 (Nov 21, 2010)

My baby had the stain around his mouth but it went away on its own. I would not worry about it. They are suppose to be dirty. The stain on his front legs and back legs have not went away though. O well hes still cute


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 21, 2010)

Quite often their mouths are black because they eat their poop.


----------



## pebbles (Nov 21, 2010)

I wish he would let me gently scratch it off. He won't let me touch his face =/ unless it's petting the top of his head. I suppose I have to wait until he trusts me. I want to try a baby wipe but I don't know how safe or not that is.


----------



## shmily1605 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine got discolored from her greens. It started to come off once she started to drink on her own. I really would not worry about it. I think you would do more harm than good by getting it off. You want to earn their trust first.


----------

